# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  instant obavijest na email

## rossa

dakle, čim odgovorim na neku temu (koristim obciju brzi odgovor) forum mi automatski doda pretplatu na tu temu s onom varijatnom gdje  za svaki novi post šalje instant e-mail a to je prekonaporno. gledala sam postavke i nisam skužila gdje to isključiti. kad dobijem obavijest na mail, onda stisnem - otkaži pretplatu na temu i to radi. do sljedećeg posta na istoj temi
imate rješenje?

----------


## MikiMama

isti naslov ali suprotan problem: 

više mi NE javlja na mejl objavu novog posta na praćenoj temi ?

Odjednom je prestao dojavljivati???

----------


## buba klara

ni ja više ne primam obavijesti na mail???

----------


## Thisted

Vec sam pomislila da sam jedina  :Wink:

----------


## MikiMama

A ja mislila ja nesto sprckala ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## jelena.O

> ni ja više ne primam obavijesti na mail???


ja nikad nisam to ni dobivala, a iskreno mislim da je to nepotrebno

----------


## MBee

Ni ja ne dobivam danima. A isključti možete ako odete u Postavke, Vidi sve pretplaćene teme.

----------


## Smokvica.

Meni ne dolazi obavjest da imam pp !! A niti nove postove..

----------


## rossa

evo i mene u kategoriji "nikad sretna"  :Laughing: 

mogu podnijeti šta mi ne doalze obavijesti za mailove (vidi prvi post na temi), ali mi nedostaje obavijest o privatnim porukama.
ima li nade u neko rješenje?

----------


## Ives000

Ajd da se onda i ja požalim  :lool: 
Također ne primam više obavijesti na mail.. 
Apel adminima da nam pomognu riješiti poteškoće. :peace:

----------


## Jurana

> evo i mene u kategoriji "nikad sretna" 
> 
> mogu podnijeti šta mi ne doalze obavijesti za mailove (vidi prvi post na temi), ali mi nedostaje obavijest o privatnim porukama.
> ima li nade u neko rješenje?


I meni nedostaje to s pp.

----------


## rossa

webmasteru, javiiiiiiii seeeeeeee

----------


## MikiMama

> isti naslov ali suprotan problem: 
> više mi NE javlja na mejl objavu novog posta na praćenoj temi ?
> Odjednom je prestao dojavljivati???


Bravo Gazda, hvala!  :Klap: 
Ovako je čist nekaj drugoga  :Very Happy:

----------


## spajalica

drago nam je da ste zadoviljni  :Smile:

----------


## Mila majka

Kako promijeniti mail na koji želim dobivati obavijesti?
Hvala!

----------


## tanja_b

Prestale su mi stizati na e-mail obavijesti o privatnim porukama  :Confused:   Je li se nešto ovdje mijenjalo? Nisam ništa mijenjala u svojim postavkama.

----------


## admin

> Prestale su mi stizati na e-mail obavijesti o privatnim porukama  Je li se nešto ovdje mijenjalo? Nisam ništa mijenjala u svojim postavkama.


Promijenili smo email poslužitelj. Bilo je dan-dva problema, sad bi sve trebalo biti na svojem mjestu i obavijesti bi trebala opet stizati.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

kakav mail?
ja nikakve mailove ne dobivam 
jedino kad mi je pun inbox
sad sam ga ispraznila

----------

